# Проблема в инструменте



## russkiy-bayan (22 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте! При нажатии на клавишу, в правой руке (на сжим), она продолжает играть, даже когда я её отпускаю. Также, эта клавиша "тяжелее" остальных.
Баян Юпитер,люксовский, купили месяц назад. Подскажите в чем проблема, пожалуйста.
С уважением, Сергей!


----------



## avm (22 Дек 2016)

Сергей, если баян недавно приобретён, не проще по гарантии его показать производителю? (Если, конечно он куплен не б/у с рук)


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Дек 2016)

Между кнопкой и клапаном не настолько уж огромное количество деталей. Найти заедание и устранить его, полагаю, для мастера несложно и не долго.


----------



## russkiy-bayan (22 Дек 2016)

avm писал:


> Сергей, если баян недавно приобретён, не проще по гарантии его показать производителю? (Если, конечно он куплен не б/у с рук)


Нет, не проще. Баян в Португалии, а лететь обратно, в Москву, показывать производителю... Другой вариант должен быть


----------



## glory (22 Дек 2016)

Чтобы диагностировать затирание пошатайте клавишу горизонтально. Идеально она не должна упираться в гребенку ни справа ни слева.


----------

